
Ask HN: Are data science bootcamps worth it? - laurex
Hi HN. My friend is a former project manager and data hobbyist who taught himself some Python and does little data projects. He&#x27;s interested in moving into a &#x27;data job&#x27;, but my sense has always been that companies looking for a data person want some kind of traditional data science educational background, like Masters or PhD. However, a bunch of bootcamps like GA now offer data tracks; just wondering if these are a viable path to a career- it might also depend on whether he is trying to work as a &quot;data scientist&quot; or an analyst? Thanks for your opinions.
======
ApolloRising
Tell them to become a data cleaning monster - This is a great way to get in at
a lower level and get an interview. Bigger teams would appreciate help in that
way.

------
arenaninja
As someone who taught at a bootcamp (not at GA)... It may be a good way to
learn how to get things done, but you will still need to be very resourceful
and persistent to land a job.

I would take a hard look at whatever promises GA makes about job placement,
with the caveat that these statistics are still just marketing material. IMO
blogging, going to meetups and networking may prove necessary even with a
bootcamp

------
ghostbrainalpha
I think they are a great idea if you are trying to expand your role in a
company, for a job that you already have.

But most companies are really looking for the Masters or PhD.

However, I know of 2 people who were "self-taught" and able to land Data
Science jobs, with Bootcamp style credentials. I'm not sure how many jobs they
applied for before getting hired, but I got the sense it took 4 to 5 months.

